# Eastern Water Dragon outdoor enclosure help



## termin8or (Jan 10, 2011)

I currently have 3 Eastern Water Dragons roughly 2 years old in a 6 foot aquarium and due to running out of inside room for my growing dragon collection, I am currently building an outdoor enclosure for them. (I've run out of tank space for my smaller dragons)

(I have looked through the site and have not seen similar questions)

The enclosure will be roughly 2m x 2m x 2m with mesh on 3 walls and roof. The rear wall with have fencing sheets (stop the nosey neighbours)

Now my questions are as follows

Are EWD's known for digging their way out of an enclosure? 
If they are what should I put below to stop it? The floor of the enclosure will be about 50cm deep of sand and gravel, as its raised.

Also I know that I need a pump and uv filter in order to keep the water clean, but what would the minimum requirements be? The pond is roughly 1.9m x 1m x 50cm at the deepest point (plastic shaped pond with lots of ridges).

To further add to the mix I would like to get a couple more EWD's as we as having a couple of turtles in their at a later date.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 10, 2011)

the size sounds good for the 3 of them. but if you want more dragons in there it will need to be bigger i believe. they are known for digging. to stop this, you could lay pavers or cement or some kind of wire mesh about 50cm below. they wont get through that. last thing you want is an escaped water dragon. 
for the pond, go to a local aquarium store and they will recommend what kind of pumps for a certain sized pond. you will want a canister filter specifically made for ponds. this will keep the water healthy and clean. 

Turtles would be fine in there. as long as they are of decent size. only saying this because if the turtles are small babies for instance they run the risk of being eaten. possibly. 

be sure to post a thread when you have finished. sounds like it will be cool


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 10, 2011)

for the pump i would suggest talking to scleropages on here he is fantastic. also i am doing up a simialr enclosure for my two but its not quite as wide as yours as we dont have enough room for that size enclosure. we are currently hunting down a filter ect aswell. atm our ewds arent big enough to go out yet so its housing a central beardie and two bluies in the mean time. we are renting so cant sink in the pond but we are going to build up the sand around it. so it has some extra support..





since taking the photos it has been filled in with sand and gravel ect i just dont have any current pics cos its been pouring for last few days but you get idea.


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

Its a good idea to run some sort of solid panel around the bottom edge of the mesh to prevent them running into it and damaging their snouts. I would also only put 1 turtle in a pond that small.


----------



## termin8or (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far. Happy to get some reassurance that i'm not too far off the mark.

With the filter, there are a few varieties on eBay that i'm looking at but not sure of size more than anything else.
Even though i have this pond i have been toying with buying a deeper pond so that i can put a few turtles and fish in. What would be a good depth? 60cm minimum for the full length? I have the opportunity to make the enclosure about 40cm longer as i have not concreted the other 2 walls.

Too many ideas not enough time. lol


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 11, 2011)

for the filter, i think the general rule is something like "the amount of litres in the pond, times that by 3 and that is the litres/hour rating filter you should get."


----------

